# Herbstimpressionen



## Limnos (4. Nov. 2011)

Herbstimpressionen in meiner Gartenwildnis


----------



## Abor (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Herbstimpressionen*

Cooler Garten. Schöne Fotos. Es ist echt manchmal unglaublich, was fuer Farben die Natur oft herausbringt.

Viele Grüße


----------

